
Seriously Yahoo?....Why Google Glass Will Never Be Okay - treskot
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/sxsw-is-a-future-forward-kind-of-place-featuring-79162210632.html
======
mattlutze
I think the article's author may end up on the wrong side of the Glass-
bashing. Google hasn't a great track record with hardware, so maybe the hurdle
for mass adoption is high. But it would not be all that difficult for Google
to make a few modifications, or for enough adoption to increase awareness
enough, so that the average person talking to a Glass wearer would know when
it's on, when it's snapping a picture or video, when the user is absently
looking at something else.

The criticism strikes of the same sentiments that people carrying smart phones
would be social pariah, or as was mentioned in another article a few weeks
ago, that people wearing headphones with their Walkmans would be socially off-
putting and aloof as well. Both of these are more-or-less assimilated into
normal life.

I expect that wearables, quite possibly Glass if it lasts long enough, will
end up just as much a non-issue in a few years.

------
mooism2
Dear treskot,

Do you have any substantive criticism of the article that you'd like to share
as a comment or blog post, instead of editorialising snarkily in the link
text?

~~~
treskot
Yes, I fail to understand the logic behind why the Yahoo author is bashing
Google Glass.

------
BhavdeepSethi
I did not see anything out of the ordinary here. Most people share this
sentiment even now. Your point, treskot?

